# immigration lawyers??



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good immigartion lawyers as im from manchester uk wanting to move to the u.s by the end of this year??? I will be applying for a 01 visa or green card??? any suggestions?? and how much would do you reckon its going to cost???

cheers


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

orangesky said:


> Does anyone know of any good immigartion lawyers as im from manchester uk wanting to move to the u.s by the end of this year??? I will be applying for a 01 visa or green card??? any suggestions?? and how much would do you reckon its going to cost???
> 
> cheers


If you want one in the UK ... good for an initial consultation
would be more expensive than a US one ... 
but more convenient 

Hodkinson Law Group - US Immigration Law Firm in London


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

orangesky said:


> Does anyone know of any good immigartion lawyers as im from manchester uk wanting to move to the u.s by the end of this year??? I will be applying for a 01 visa or green card??? any suggestions?? and how much would do you reckon its going to cost???
> 
> cheers


Regardless of who you chose, they should be:
* properly qualified US attorneys specialising in immigration law ,
* members of AILA, and
* have extensive experience with O1 petitions.
To find out, ask them!

Some of them here if you can't find them with a Google: AILA's Immigration Lawyer Search


----------



## orangesky (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

If you're still looking then a FREE consultation on your eligibilty is always available 

Advice & Help - US Visa, Australia Visa, UK Visa & Canada Immigration | Global Visas


----------

